# It's below zero here... Good cheap heater....



## UpstairsRichie (Nov 18, 2014)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bus9EUMUmJM


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Nov 19, 2014)

It looks kind of cool, but I simply do not see this working at all.  First, there is the problem of the light from the flame.  Second, but there is absolutely now way a candle that size is going to burn for 50 hours.  I also believe that the heat something like this puts off is going to be minimal.  If a 1/2 dozen of them raised the temps 10 degrees, I would be surprised.


----------



## UpstairsRichie (Nov 19, 2014)

My brother in law made one.
He said it worked pretty well.
50 hrs. is stretching it. 
My sister was nervous about fire.
I think he had his under his big old oak desk.
I may make one for kicks.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Nov 20, 2014)

You can certainly make one for kicks. It might work for a small cubby under a desk, but like your sis, I would worry about the open, basically unattended flame.  They are kind of cute, but unless you have the flower pots and the nuts, allthread and washers lying around they won't be very cheap.  I don't know how much you burn candles, but if the wax does not have somewhere to go, the flame will drown in the melted wax.  I just don't see this type of candle being able to burn more than about 3 hours or so or put out enough heat to raise the temps any significant amount.  Don't know if I have seen a 50 hour candle small enough to fit into that flower pot.  I also would be quite worried about having an open flame that was unattended  

Are you running your lights 24/7?  The open flame would preclude this from being used during flowering, so am assuming you are speaking of vegging.  I always like to add more light rather than a heater if it is too cold during lights on.    

It is getting cold here too--will be setting up my "winter set-up" over Thanksgiving weekend.  I use the heat from a vegging tent to heat the flowering space during the winter.  I have a 32 x 32 tent (on loan to a friend right now) that I set up next to the flowering closet.  A large bathroom type exhaust fan moves the hot air from the veg tent to the flowering tent.


----------



## UpstairsRichie (Nov 21, 2014)

HG,
I just went to 12/12 on the plant. My new LED is coming today. MHII 900W.
I just put a 1500 watt Honeywell heater in the room. Which has brought the temp up to 72.

I don't like unattended candles...or unattended space heaters.

Strange thing? the plant odor has stopped...


----------



## yooper420 (Nov 21, 2014)

PLEASE, NO UNATTENED FLAMES. Only bad things can happen, this comes from the voice of experience. Spent over 25 years as a firefighter in a very busy department. Do not be a statistic, saw too many in my career. Be safe, not sorry.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Nov 21, 2014)

You put it into 12/12 already?!?  How old is it?  Putting a plant that is not ready into 12/12 is, IMO, counter-productive.


----------



## UpstairsRichie (Nov 22, 2014)

It sprouted Sept. 29... Do you think that it's to soon?
I just put it under my 900W MarsHydro.
That is one bright light.


----------



## UpstairsRichie (Nov 22, 2014)

yooper420 said:


> PLEASE, NO UNATTENED FLAMES. Only bad things can happen, this comes from the voice of experience. Spent over 25 years as a firefighter in a very busy department. Do not be a statistic, saw too many in my career. Be safe, not sorry.


I had a house fire...so I am very afraid of fire.
I bought a house with an unvented space heater built into the wall of an attached garage. Luckily I was in the garage when the wall caught on fire.

I never leave a room with a candle burning...


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Nov 22, 2014)

Jeez, time goes by so fast.  I didn't think it could be that old---should be fine.


----------



## UpstairsRichie (Nov 22, 2014)

Time does fly. 
Can't believe what 3 hrs under 900W has done compared to 80W.... 
Very happy little plant.


----------

